
“The plague-stricken town is the utopia of the perfectly governed city.” - kaycebasques
https://bookworm.club/blog/plague/
======
kaycebasques
Interesting new ideas I got from this passage:

* Pandemics as a major cause of mass surveillance.

* The historical context of festivals. Surely they existed before the plague but I wonder if they became more popular after it. I never thought of festivals as a sort of cathartic release from (and perhaps political rebellion against) shelter-in-place orders.

